# Man kills tiger shark to save his friend



## Rwr4539 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...er-grappled-12ft-tiger-shark-save-friend.html



> Plunging a knife in again and again, diver Craig Clasen grapples with a 12ft tiger shark to protect a friend.
> 
> For two hours he wrestled with the giant, spearing it seven times, even drowning the beast before eventually finishing it off with a knife.
> 
> ...



















That's right, he  was _drowning a shark._ What a badass motherfucker.


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 12, 2009)

I almost feel wrong about thinking this... but it seems very fake.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 12, 2009)

Poor shark.

But drowning sharks is one badass thing you can put on your CV.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 12, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> I almost feel wrong about thinking this... but it seems very fake.


I agree; I think it's because presumably his friend just floated there and took photos while his friend wrestled with the shark that was supposedly trying to kill him.


----------



## Mercury (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, i read this article in the Metro this morning. What I was wondering was how they even got the photos.


----------



## spaekle (Mar 12, 2009)

They're really good quality photos, too. I mean, I'd be shaky as hell and probably not even thinking straight if I were the one holding the camera. :\ 

But drowning a shark _is_ pretty badass.


----------

